# FISHING TIP # 705--GOOD DRIVING HABITS.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 705<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">GOOD DRIVING HABITS<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Good driving habits make trailering safer and will darn sure make your trailer last longer. 

Remember that your vehicle with trailer in tow weighs several thousand pounds more than normal. Allow for extra stopping distance whether your trailer has brakes or not. 

Watch out when changing lanes. Pay special attention to blind spots. 

Plan your backing and cornering in tight places like in your drive, parking lots, and at ramps. You can literally "Scrub" a tire off the rim or "Jacknife" your trailer with too tight turns while backing. Hitting overhanging limbs, power lines, and curbs can cause problems other than embarrassment. 

Pay careful attention in crowded areas like ramps. Every year someone is killed when they are backed over by a boat trailer. 

Slower is better when backing. I see lots of hotshots backing at 30mph. One of these days those guys will pay big time, possibly by killing somebody.[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very true. I think the DMV should have a special endorcement to tow a trailer. You should have to show you are proficiant at it. I have been to the gas station before and someone has got themselves stuck cause they dont have a clue how to back up with a trailer. I had to get in their truck and back it out for them. :banghead. They said, "Where did you learn to back a trailer?" I just shook my head. April (my girlfriend) said,"You should have just left them there to figure it out themselves."


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Sniper, I think I would have to agree with your girlfriend on this one, But I to have helped a few out also.


----------

